# Dog recently Neutered, Doenst seem to be healing



## mattstakilla (Nov 5, 2012)

German Shepherd was neutered about 10 days ago and we are told we can take his cone collar off however when I check out his situation it looks as if the wound hasn't closed all the way. I don't want to remove the cone and have the possibility of something happening. Does this look normal or should I bring him to the vet or am I being paranoid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never seen a neuter incision like that. It's usually farther up the abdomen, halfway between the testicles and the penis. So I don't know what that kind of incision should look like at the point. Best to call your vet to ask about it.


----------



## mattstakilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Most of the pics I see online show the incision in the same spot where your talking about. I asked my friend whose dog was mustered the same way mine was and she says that her puppies opened all the way up. Didn't look like my dogs. She said her puppies wound opened all the way up and was a gaping whole. This doesn't seem to look like that but I'm freaked out because I can see the open skin.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

That's very strange, especially after ten days. I'd definitely pop back into the vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

That is really weird 0.o strange that its so swollen too. Incision is in the wrong place. I don't see any sutures or signs of sutures? I know there is a measure of swelling after the surgery but I never seen it look THAT swollen. Its probably from a combination of licking and infection. and I do not know the "cons" to doing an incision in that location. People call me at work about this after neutering a matured male dog. and say he does not even look neutered! I explain that there is a certain amount of swelling involved after the neuter. but that dog DOES look intact 0.o you should go to the vet. may need to be re-sutured.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I just had my Buster neutered a month ago and he looked nothing like that. His incision was at the base of his penis and much smaller. After 10 days it was almost totally healed. You need to see a vet.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

There are some vets who do a scrotal incision for dog neuters now (more like a traditional cat neuter) but even if that's the case, 10 days out the scrotum shouldn't be so swollen and the incision shouldn't be that open. I would call your vet.


----------



## mattstakilla (Nov 5, 2012)

So I recently got back from the vet and this is what she had to say.

She did say the incision should have been closed by now however he did have a lot of inflammation and because of that the incision wasn't closing properly. I have some non inflamation meds to give him along with some antibitic so the wound doesnt get infected. 

I'm told that if the inflammation gets any bigger to bring him in quickly. It has gone down since he got meds for it. Also she did the incision there because he was an older dog(not sure what that has to do with it) and she always does it that way on older ones. She said it doesnt look infected and seems to be healing slowely, but that is do to the inflammation, she said if it hasn't closed in by thursday, bring him in and they would remove the sack completely.

Does any of this sound normal? This is my first dog I've owned that I have gotten nuetered.


----------

